# Mi a véleményetek az elhagyott épületekről?



## Jeremy Axel (2014 Augusztus 27)

Mi a véleményetek az elhagyott vagy soha nem használt épületekről, mint például a Tópark projekt, vagy a szentkirályszabadjai épületek? Vagy ha más országokat nézünk pl Kínát egész épülő városrészek maradtak befejezetlenül a gazdasági válság miatt, ami hírek az Interneten pl szellemváros címen jelentek meg. Mondjuk a Tópark projekt is egy kisebb-nagyobb városnyi épületekből áll.


----------



## jenojozsef (2015 Február 1)

Az elhagyott épületek az enyészeté lesznek


----------



## Jeremy Axel (2017 Október 22)

Konkrétan ott van pl Szentkirályszabadja. Nagy pazarlás volt, hagyni pusztulni azokat az épületeket.


----------



## Klarissza525 (Szombat, 14:33)

Az elhagyott épületek, amennyiben még lehet belőlük használható állapotot kihozni abba mindenképp fektetnék pénzt, esetleg hajléktalanoknak ideiglenes szállásként. Persze, nem mindig vagyok ilyen nemes lelkű és mindennek van határa. 

Ezen felül pedig úgy gondolom, hogy egy épületet csak úgy ott hagyni rohadni eléggé undorító, legalább lebontanák és valami hasznosat hoznának ki belőle.


----------

